# What inverts do you keep?



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi there. I know lots of you around here keep different types of inverts.
Wanted to see if you could share with us what you keep and why you keep them. Also if you have a nice picture of your invert tank or your invert feel free to share it with everyone here.

I keep:

1. Snowball/White pearl Shrimp
2. Cherry red
3. Tiger 
4. Wild Diamond
5. High grade Black Bee/Crystal red shrimp
6. Low grade CRS
7. Dwarf Sri lanka 
8. Amano shrimp
9. Mexican Dwarf Orange Crays/C. patzcuarensis sp. orange
10. different nerite snails species
11. Clithon Corona snails
12. Miner snail( do not know scientific name)
13. Red Ramshorn snail

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

Right now I have:
1. Amano Shrimp
2. Wood Shrimp
3. Misc Pond and Ramshorn Snail that came with the plants

I found shrimps are quite interesting. Would love to get my hands on C. patzcuarensis sp. orange, but they are so expensive.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

C. patzcuarensis sp. orange (Orange Dwarf Crayfish) 2 females and 1 male
Bumblebee Shrimp
Cherry Shrimp


The crayfish are my favorite by far. If I can breed these successfully, I will probably get rid of all my shrimp because they are not as interesting as these little guys.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Pedro,

The crayfish that you have; are they going to breed orange ones or mixed? I remember you telling me that you ordered brown ones but they will produce some orange.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

JerseyScape said:


> Pedro,
> 
> The crayfish that you have; are they going to breed orange ones or mixed? I remember you telling me that you ordered brown ones but they will produce some orange.


They will produce mixed ones...brown, wild and orange


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

milalic said:


> They will produce mixed ones...brown, wild and orange


How big are yours right now? Are they growing very fast?


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*

I have

Red cherries
Olive nerites

I know not a very big list.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

current residents:

Amano shrimp- which I need to buy more of as I think I'm down to only 3.
An Army of Cherry Shrimp
Malaysian Trumpet Snails
Ramshorn Snails... sigh
Apple Snails- generations 5 and 6 from my tanks

I've also kept crayfish and clams in the past


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Do dragonfly nymphs count? If so, then I have some green ones that are almost 2 inches long in my backyard pond 

Intentional:
Amano shrimps
Cherry shrimps
Nerite snailes

Unintentional:
Malayan trumpet
Ramhorn
Almost oval looking tiny snails


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

keep it coming people...I am sure more people keep inverts around here.


Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

i have....

1- Chery shrimps
2- Ghost shrimps
3- Cajun Dwarf crayfishs (Cambarellus shufeldtii)
4- Olive snails
5- Asolene Spixi snails
6- Pomacea bridgesii snails 
7- Brown and red ramhorn snails
8- Malaysian trumpet snails

Just got - 

Bumblebee Shrimp
Amanos Shrimps
Caridina sp. 'blue'


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

h4n said:


> i have....
> 
> 1- Chery shrimps
> 2- Ghost shrimps
> ...


what dwarf crayfish you keep?


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Cambarellus shufeldtii


----------



## Erin (Feb 18, 2005)

Ok, here's my meager list of inverts so far&#8230;

- Cherry shrimps
- Olive nerite snails
- NERITIDAE clithon corona
- Pomacea bridgesii snails 
- Red ramhorn snails
- Malaysian trumpet snails
- California blackworms (started out as food and ended up pets, who'd a thunk it?)
- Common pond snails
- Misc. aquatic bugs (open topped tanks)

Hopeful acquisitions:
- Snowball shrimp
- "Toxic" green shrimp 
- Mexican Dwarf Orange Crays
- Crystal red shrimp (not holding my breath on these!)

On a side note, I am curious how you guys are keeping your shrimp & crays, in species tanks or w/fish. What kind of fish?

Regards,
Erin


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Erin said:


> On a side note, I am curious how you guys are keeping your shrimp & crays, in species tanks or w/fish. What kind of fish?
> 
> Regards,
> Erin


In my shrimp tank I only keep baby endlers until they grow out a little bit and in my crayfish tank I have mature endlers


----------

